

Tim Berners-Lee calls for free Internet worldwide - cryptoz
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11309902

======
betaPass
...And I call for a free,long lasting solution for world hunger,world peace,
and education.

There is no such thing as a free lunch,however well you dress it up.

